# Pigeons on my balcony



## whippetwanting (Apr 3, 2006)

I've never dealt with pigeons this closly but I've always thought they're pretty. When I lived in Toronto they were everywhere, and a flock was at my apartment every morning. An old man would feed them bread crumbs. One very pretty one would even eat from your hand. So when I moved back to Edmonton, I missed the pigeons. Then I noticed we had one nesting on our balcony. So I bought pigeon food and started feeding her and gave her water in a dog dish. She's eating very well from it now, she used to ignore it.
We have an old table propped up against the wall and she was under there with her first baby. But now she has moved under our couch we have out there. My father wants to move the couch back inside but I don't want to bother her. So would I be able to move her new nest on top of her old one and move her eggs there without her being too bothered? She lets me come quite close and I can even pet her first baby. She always comes back, even one time I moved her off the eggs for a minute to look at them. So I'm just wanting opinions if I can move the whole nest, or should I just move the eggs, or just leave it be?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i would leave it be because most times they wont come back to the nest or will reject the eggs and im glad you can still be close to pigeons even though you moved


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Like stach_n_flash says, best leave it. Pigeons have a photographic memory, for lots of things. One is the precise location of their nest. If it gets moved, most times they just figure it's gone and are puzzled - they won't usually catch on that a nest not far away is theirs.

John


----------

